#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  What is your content marketing strategy?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Content marketing involves the creation and sharing of online material such as videos,blogs and social media posts.
We use content marketing to promote products and services.


Can you share some best content marketing strategy?

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Content marketing involves the creation and sharing of online material such as videos,blogs and social media posts.
> We use content marketing to promote products and services.
> 
> 
> Can you share some best content marketing strategy?


*Analyzing what content is needed
**Making an inventory
**Setting up the proper content planning*,

----------

